# Rescue Me - Who plays the Science Teacher?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

This is the Science teacher that Tommy's nephew is sleeping with. Its killing me. I know her face and I know I've seen her before on TV. Who is she? and what else has she done?

Thanks!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

It's Paige Turco. Of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles fame. She has a long list of credits and got her start in soaps.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Yummy is all I can say!!!


----------



## Tres (Jan 12, 2005)

WOW.. She looks awsome!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I'd love to throw it in her. The scenerio of a 16 year old student banging their sexy teach is very hot.


----------



## Tres (Jan 12, 2005)

It will never seize to amaze me that a Hot female teacher banging a 16 yo boy is incredibly hot...but a male teacher doing a 16 yo girl is SO WRONG and the guy should be shot... hes a rapist, but the female isn't? lol.... I love this country


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Tres said:


> It will never seize to amaze me that a Hot female teacher banging a 16 yo boy is incredibly hot...but a male teacher doing a 16 yo girl is SO WRONG and the guy should be shot... hes a rapist, but the female isn't? lol.... I love this country


how is that view associated with this country?


----------



## Tres (Jan 12, 2005)

Now, Now.. I'm not trying to start anything here.. it was a comment about our Legal system.. no need to get in a huff. relax


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

How am I not relaxed? I just simply asked a question. You clearly seem confused.


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

The actor (Michael Zegen) who plays Damien is 18. And Damien's character is 18 on the show.

The age of consent in New York state is 17, so there is no funny business going on (which is too bad, because it would make this excellent show that much jucier).


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Tres said:


> Now, Now.. I'm not trying to start anything here.. it was a comment about our Legal system.. no need to get in a huff. relax


It wasn't a comment about the legal system. Both scenarios involved in your post are illegal.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Actually, in many states, both are completely legal. The age of consent is 16 in most states. Some states have an even lower age, depending on the age of the partner. (I.e., it's not illegal for a 14 year-old to have sex with her 16 year-old boyfriend, but it would be illegal for a 30 year-old to have sex with a 14 year-old.)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Z-Todd said:


> The actor (Michael Zegen) who plays Damien is 18. And Damien's character is 18 on the show.
> 
> The age of consent in New York state is 17, so there is no funny business going on (which is too bad, because it would make this excellent show that much jucier).


At the very least I'd call a teacher having sex with one of their students "funny business"....whether it be high school or even college.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

pmyers said:


> At the very least I'd call a teacher having sex with one of their students "funny business"....whether it be high school or even college.


It is not out of the realm of possiblity that an older woman/man can actually have feelings for a younger person. The school setting is for education isn't it? The 3 r's alone are not enough to get you through life. They may not have it on the curriculum but the subjects of 'Hard Knocks' and 'Life' are taught at every school. If they only had a textbook  .


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

darthrsg said:


> It is not out of the realm of possiblity that an older woman/man can actually have feelings for a younger person. The school setting is for education isn't it? The 3 r's alone are not enough to get you through life. They may not have it on the curriculum but the subjects of 'Hard Knocks' and 'Life' are taught at every school. If they only had a textbook  .


Red Flag.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I'd love to throw it in her. The scenerio of a 16 year old student banging their sexy teach is very hot.


Uh, I take it you're a male, Betty?





Tres said:


> It will never seize to amaze me ...


Oh, and it's "cease" to amaze me. Just trying to help.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, and it's "cease" to amaze me. Just trying to help.


Yes, Mrs. Turbody, he's been a bad boy for getting his spelling wrong. Do you want to spank him now?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Bardman said:


> Yes, Mrs. Turbody, he's been a bad boy for getting his spelling wrong. Do you want to spank him now?


Umm, no. But are you volunteering?


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

pmyers said:


> At the very least I'd call a teacher having sex with one of their students "funny business"....whether it be high school or even college.


Obviously, I would not condone this in real life (Damien banging Mrs. Turbody). But this is television, and this show is a unique situation. Rescue Me thrives on pushing the envelope as far as they can.

And honestly, what is worse. Two consenting adults doing it, or a drunk driver (with multiple convictions) killing an innocent boy (Tommy's son, season 2 finale).


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

It's a tongue in cheeck male fantasy show. What high school student didn't have a hot teacher they lusted after? Mrs. Turbody would have done it for me (then and now).


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> At the very least I'd call a teacher having sex with one of their students "funny business"....whether it be high school or even college.


In Texas, not only is it illegal for a teacher to have sex with a student of ANY age, it's a felony!



> A first-year Hebron High School teacher and former Miss Texas contestant faces up to 20 years in jail after an 18-year-old student told police he had sex with the 25-year-old woman several times at her apartment in Austin Ranch.
> Amy McElhenney, who taught Spanish and was a cross-country coach at the Lewisville ISD school in Carrollton, is charged with having an improper relationship with a student, a second-degree felony. She was arrested on May 25, the last day of school, posted $5,000 bail and was released.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/060206dnmethebron.43e83812.html


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> This is the Science teacher that Tommy's nephew is sleeping with. Its killing me. I know her face and I know I've seen her before on TV. Who is she? and what else has she done?


You know, there's this new thing called the Internet that has another thing called the world wide web that uses it, and one of those web sites is something called imdb.com that answers all of these kinds of questions very easily.


----------

